# Official uk launch



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

On Friday I was invited by Audi uk to the launch of the new tt, I agree the car is a mk2 facelift however it has the new chassis found in the new a3 & golf which makes it lighter than the mk2. The car is packed full of new technology and the TFT screen looks awesome, in my opinion the new tt is how the mk2 should have being.

Few pics of my experience @ Audi City London















Me straight in the passenger seat



Me being shown the new TFT screen



I even saw the mk3 TT being driven on the road with no number plates/trade plates & no tax etc being put into a enclosed trailer with german number plates


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Have they published UK prices yet?


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

drjam said:


> Have they published UK prices yet?


No official price published but they aid base model will be around 28k


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

They did Launch nights Wed, Thur, Friday last week then


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

spike said:


> They did Launch nights Wed, Thur, Friday last week then


Yep


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ryanmtt said:


> On Friday I was invited by Audi uk to the launch of the new tt, I agree the car is a mk2 facelift however it has the new chassis found in the new a3 & golf which makes it lighter than the mk2. The car is packed full of new technology and the TFT screen looks awesome, in my opinion the new tt is how the mk2 should have being.
> 
> Few pics of my experience @ Audi City London
> 
> ...


Nice share, thanks!

Is it me or do you have very big feet?!


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

HaHa size 10 feet, they are pointy shoes though


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ryanmtt said:


> HaHa size 10 feet, they are pointy shoes though


Ah ok, think the pointy bits are making them look longer! 

You know what they say about big feet though eh?!?!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

^ big shoes of course!


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

ryanmtt said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > They did Launch nights Wed, Thur, Friday last week then
> ...


Thanks for sharing the pics, even appreciate the one of the key fob. Nice attention to detail.

Do you have any more pics to upload perhaps by chance? Seems all the others that went to the launch, took photos of the car under wraps, then got too excited (or drunk) to be bothered to do any more.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I do have some more photos, I will upload them this evening


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Being the saddo that I am I've noticed that the wheels are from current Audi lineup (and indeed from current mark2 design).

Any indication they have kept the current wheel sizing? Would be handy for me if I move to mark 3 given I have a winter wheel setup.....so ET52 etc etc?

Anyone know or am I going to have to request someone crawls about on the floor the next time? :lol:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

ryanmtt said:


> I do have some more photos, I will upload them this evening


Look forward to it, thanks in advance.

I had an invite, but I (The Wife) decided (told me) to do something (anything not TT related) with her (no,not that either) instead.... :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

demi_god said:


> Do you have any more pics to upload perhaps by chance? Seems all the others that went to the launch, took photos of the car under wraps, then got too excited (or drunk) to be bothered to do any more.


There are loads of launch night pictures on the various MK3 threads 

Too drunk lol


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

A few pictures taken with my phone on thursday evening:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Being the saddo that I am I've noticed that the wheels are from current Audi lineup (and indeed from current mark2 design).
> 
> Any indication they have kept the current wheel sizing? Would be handy for me if I move to mark 3 given I have a winter wheel setup.....so ET52 etc etc?
> 
> Anyone know or am I going to have to request someone crawls about on the floor the next time? :lol:


They don't look like any current Audi wheel that I've seen, certainly not from the mk2 TT , are you sure? Looks like a new design.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Nice


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

blackers said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Being the saddo that I am I've noticed that the wheels are from current Audi lineup (and indeed from current mark2 design).
> ...


You have to zoom in on the photos to see that there's a little triangular wedge where the spokes meet the rim which makes them a bit different, although they do look quite like the S-line '5-double-spoke' alloy wheels.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ZephyR2 said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


Yes we'll spotted they do look subtly different!


----------

